# Kleen Xtract



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey guys   so a buddy turned me on to Kleen Xtract the other day and its def caught my attention...  http://www.kleenxtract.com/#about

Anyone here tried this product yet?  Im assuming the process would be similar to using grain alcohol?  they make some BIG claims on the site but have no info on procedure....  but the concentrate on the site def looks slammin...


----------



## Hackerman

I have seen this posted and tossed around at a couple sites but no one seems to have any hands-on experience with it.

I wonder how different it can be than Everclear?


----------



## Rosebud

Jaam, that looks like something i need to try. I wish i had more info on it... I wonder if they will have something at the cup in Denver? It is higher proof than my everclear, and that is  probably gmo'd or something. This is organic, they say from organic farms.  Where are the recipes... very exciting Jaam.  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hackerman said:


> I have seen this posted and tossed around at a couple sites but no one seems to have any hands-on experience with it.
> 
> I wonder how different it can be than Everclear?


 
everclear is only 190 proof so you will have residuals left in your concentrate...  this is 100% alcohol and organic food grade so no residuals just the "Pure" as they call it...  http://www.kleenxtract.com/faq/

I need to know how many ml you need per oz of material to do proper extractions?


----------



## Rosebud

jaam, i just looked at my rso thread and I used 6 gallons of Everclear for a pound of pot it looks like. I use a half a gallon about for 80 grams now. Don't know if that is what you wanted or not. I use my magical butter machine and do a tincture then cook it off. Hmmm
thanks again. i will have to try this after i read more about it.


----------



## Locked

Interesting stuff. I might have to get a small quart bottle to try out.  Thanks for the share.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

bump...  anyone???  :48:


----------



## P Jammers

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> bump...  anyone???  :48:


I'll take a hit, but I got nothing.
:48:
Pass....


----------



## Hackerman

I'll order some. Shipping is $15 so it's about $40 a quart. I found a thread on it. I'll read it and then, order a quart.


http://fuckcombustion.com/threads/kleen-extract.14895/


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hackerman said:


> I'll order some. Shipping is $15 so it's about $40 a quart. I found a thread on it. I'll read it and then, order a quart.
> 
> 
> http://fuckcombustion.com/threads/kleen-extract.14895/


 
off to read... :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Jaam, has your buddy used it? what are his thoughts?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Rosebud said:


> Jaam, has your buddy used it? what are his thoughts?


 
No he normally uses Graves grain alcohol...  but ive never really been impressed with any oil ive tried made with alcohol...


----------



## Grower13

seems easy enough to do....... it appears much safer to do than other extraction methods.......... I do need somebody to tell me how to use the stuff........ the shatter and dab product sounds great.......... I'd have to learn how to do/use it........ I've always smoked flower and because of mp I've made some bubble hash......... not sure how the extraction products are different.


----------



## Kraven

JAAM im just lurking to learn, but I'm here


----------



## Rosebud

For my puposes I would replace the Everclear and go with that for tincture and RSO.


----------



## Hackerman

I wonder if you can use it in the MBM?


----------



## Rosebud

Why not Hackerman? I am asking you. I have used everclear many times in the MBM...Their customer service knew i was and didn't say don't do that...hm... thoughts? I guess now that it isn't winter i could set it outside to do it's tincture thing. yikes.


----------



## Hackerman

All I can get is 151 proof so the MBM batch I made had a little water. I just used it in candy. We'll see.

I am going to pick up some 151 Everclear so I can run some comparisons. If I want to order 190 Everclear, the shipping and tax makes it as expensive as the KleenX.

I have never done a QWET so I don't know what to expect compared to ice water or butane. I am going to run a couple small 151 Everclear runs to see what I get. I usually use hash for my tinctures but I'll try some buds this time just to make it more common.

I am off to doggie training but I'll look more into this tonight when I return.


----------



## Hackerman

Well, surprise, surprise. I just received a bottle of Everclear 190 as a gift. Not a big deal to some of you but 151 is all that is legal in my state so the 190 is a rare bird. 

I emailed KleenX and asked them if they would ship to my state and, if so, what was the expected lead time. I have not heard back for 2 days. I don't order stuff from companies who don't bother to answer emails. Their shipping and service will, no doubt, be as neglected.

I also found a bunch more suppliers for 100% Ethyl. A quick search will show you a number of valid distributors. Do not get Denatured. And, make sure it's real CH3-CH2-OH. It's not cheap from any source I have found. And, the tax is going to be applicable unless you have an exemption from The BATF.

Everything I have been reading seems to confirm that there is no such thing as 100% Ethyl Alcohol outside the laboratory, anyway. Once it is exposed to the atmosphere it sucks up about 3 to 5% in water. So, in the end.....you have Everclear. LMAO

I may have a regular source for this so I will start learning with the Everclear and if I ever get my hands on the 200 proof, I'll be more ready to compare.

Not real sure how to do this. Need to read up at SkunkPharm. Looks like just a quick 3 minute soak (couple shakes) and filter through a XXu screen. Not real sure what size. 25 micron seems to be popular but I'm not sure how many trics that will filter out. I wouldn't expect all the trics to completely dissolve and transport with the Everclear. I would think a small amount of the trics will just get knocked off and wash in with the Everclear. I was thinking something between 45 microns and 99 microns.

After that, just let it evap and..... I don't know any more. I think I will try a smokable product the first time. Wax or shatter. Or, just dry it completely and smoke it as hash.

I will do edibles later after I get the hang of it.

I'll let you know if I hear from KleenX.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Hackerman, what are you going to make? I am sorry if you stated it up there and I am a little toasted.


----------



## Hackerman

Something to smoke. I guess whatever it comes out to be. LOL

I'll shoot for shatter or wax. Or, just let it dry to hash and see what it's like. I need to read more and see what to do. I want to do this tonight. I am making fresh bread for Easter Sunday and candy (for me). LOL Since I'm in the kitchen all night anyway, I may as well do the QWET.


----------



## Rosebud

Cool.


----------



## my my

Hey,
i read the some 19+ pages of them talking about the kleen X...
I have a question for you folks that do this..
in those 19 some pages, i saw someone mentioned using Cured Bud...!!!????
do you folks cure your buds first before you extract?


----------



## Rosebud

yes, cured and decarbed. Unless it is an emergency then i decarb and little cure.


----------



## Kraven

Hey JAAM, just lurking to see where this thread goes :48:


----------



## Hackerman

I did a QWET a couple days ago. I'll post the results and pics later when I have time.

I did just try some of it. It's a little black for my taste and it tastes like the BHO I made a while back. So far, the only really good tasting hash I have made has been with ice water, Frenchy style.

Back later.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hackerman said:


> I did a QWET a couple days ago. I'll post the results and pics later when I have time.
> 
> I did just try some of it. It's a little black for my taste and it tastes like the BHO I made a while back. So far, the only really good tasting hash I have made has been with ice water, Frenchy style.
> 
> Back later.


 
how long did you leave the KX in the jar with the material?  I read that whole thread you posted and they were all using different times and very few pics to show results...   How was your yield?   after reading that thread I cant see how it could possibly yield better then using tane...


----------



## Hackerman

Here are a couple shots and a short explanation of what I did.

I used 190 proof Everclear, not CleanX. They never even replied to my email. I'll send another.

I used an ounce of small buds, grated to a fluffy consistency. Not ground up fine. I use a Cuisinart Food Processor with the grater blade. The pot passes through it once and that's it. It's not beat to death like a grinder. I don't have a pic but I am going to do some ice water hash in a couple days so I'll add a pic when I grate that. Works better than anything I have found yet. And FAST !!! LOL

I put the ounce in a Ball jar and added 1/2 of a fifth of Everclear. Easy shake just to mix is up and let it sit. I ran for 3 minutes and gave it a slight shake every minute.

After three minutes, I poured it into my little setup shown below. It's a bottomless drywall bucket with 2 screens. The first is 133u. Just enough to keep out the big plant matter. The second screen is 23u. The results collect in the glass dish below.

The first run, I let evap at room temp. It took about 3 days until the liquid was gone. But, it is still a sticky mess. I am waiting to see if it dries more tomorrow.

The second run, I put the results in a hot water bath and maintained about 120 to 130F. In about 4 hours, the Everclear was gone and I took the, still tacky dish from the water bath and let the rest dry naturally. I forgot to get a pic of this until I was almost done so that last shot is the dish about 3/4 scraped. Beautiful pattern.

The run that I dried in the hot water bath is about like shatter. I can scrape it and it hard but it is sticky and pliable when you touch it.

Check out the pic with the blob in the screen. This was in the 23u screen on the first run. Didn't appear in the second run. It dried real powdery and it doesn't have any taste at all. Mrs. Hackerman smoked some and said it didn't get her high. Not sure what it is. Through a 60x scope, it looks like a blob of trics.

I don't know the yield yet. I need to finish scraping and let the first run dry more.

I'll add more as I get done.

I did vape some of this. I didn't care for the taste but after about 5 hits I was actually a little high. Rare for me. 

View attachment qwet-1.jpg


View attachment qwet-2.jpg


View attachment qwet-3.jpg


View attachment qwet-4.jpg


View attachment qwet-5.jpg


View attachment qwet-6.jpg


View attachment qwet-7.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

Sorry gang, I forgot all about this. LOL I found the glass bowl sitting and waiting. LOL

It did harden a little but it was still tacky when I gathered it all together. I got 3.3 grams from this wash (which dried at room temp) vs 1 gram from the other wash (which I dried with a hot water bath). I don't like the feel or taste of this so I may put it in the vac and see what happens. Or, maybe just a hot water bath like the other. I'm sure much of this 3.3 grams is still Everclear.

The second wash (that I dried in the hot water bath) is almost identical in feel and texture to the BHO shatter I made. If you hold it in your hands, you can mold it. But if you snap it, it breaks like glass. This vapes real real nice with my new Nectar Straw but the taste just isn't doing it for me. So far, the best tasting is the hot press that I tried in the other thread.

There are still plenty of trics left on the pot that I washed. However, I don't think it's worth another $20 for a bottle of Everclear. At $40 an ounce to process. And, returns of about 1/2 of the other methods I have tried..... I would say QWET is out for me. If I really liked the flavor, I would reclaim the alcohol and that would make it all worth it.

Right now, ice water hash, rolled "Frenchy" style is my extraction of choice. Hot press experiments are next. LOL


----------



## my my

my last batch of bubble i also made  "Frenchy" style
including the bottle of Hot water to roll it..
and it turned out great also and smokes so smooooooth....


----------



## cbdoil

I've tried making shatter using alcohol and found a quick wash, (about 20 seconds), works best. I start counting the moment I start pouring the alcohol over the material. I also don't grind the buds, just snip where it comes off the stem and then do the same to the buds themselves so as not to expose the waxes that are in the plant material. This will give you a purer extraction. I use Mason jars and quickly put on the cover and gently shake while continuing to count and immediately strain through a regular sieve to quickly separate the plant material to screen later with coffee filters. You get really great shatter with this method.

 The washed material goes through a juicer, not so much for the juice but for the resulting pulp as you won't get much juice. I then soak the pulp in alcohol, timing isn't critical, I just want to get as much out of the plant as possible. I then process and use for Canna Caps/edibles.


----------



## thacheese

I just run it through a nylon coffee filter like i'm making coffee, and take off the material at any sign of discoloration. you notably see a drip almost like ink after a short time. i do slightly agitate the material in the filter as it runs through.

I grind my material for best possible solvent exposure. everything as cold as possible for the run. filtered again with paper coffee filter, and purged at 175 deg (using grain alc.)


to me the taste is "washed out" but not bad.


----------

